# Sloping hills pasture horses?



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

its really good for them, they get big bums ahaha.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I don't see how it would be a problem, as long as they have a bit of flat ground as well. They will definitely develop good butt muscles as ShowJumpLife said! Also, its good for drainage too... which means less muck!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh ok thanks guys!!! just wasn't sure if it was bad for their joints or whatnot.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I've got 180 acres of pastures and I don't think theres 20 acres of flat ground.


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

It shouldnt be bad for there joints and it helps to strenghten there tendons apparntly. he only thing is if its too slopping you might not want to put horses with arthritus on it unless they have access to a flat area with food and water because it may be to hard on there legs having to walk from top to bottom all the time for food and water.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ok cool that helps out a lot guys thanks! I just pictured Thunder and his "future buddy" slipping and sliding lol! but it's all grass. It was just an idea, we haven't even looked at the house or finished our taxes this year, so it might not even work out, but just wanted to know if it was even worth looking into.
Here's what it is like only this is just a chunk. Cool thanks for all the info guys you're always super helpful!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That looks like some pretty nice land. Snatch it up if you get the chance. I think it would be really good for them cause it would keep them in a little better shape and help work tendons and muscles just to walk around. When it comes to footing, horses are excellent self regulators. If they get uncomfortable standing one way, they will move to where it is comfortable.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks SM! I think we are going to get more info on it.... it's well under value, but I think it's because it's a manufactured home instead of a stick built. But in the end, the land is more important to us and the house is liveable. Just got to see if we qualify!! irk!!


----------

